# Awesome Iphone app to measure footcandles or Lux



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Found this app. Not bad and is really close to accurate. Might help us from killing some plants.

LightMeter by whitegoods for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Very cool app. You mentioned it is close to accurate, so I imagine you used a "real" light-meter to crosscheck the results?

Best part, FREE!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea. I have a light meter that measures foot candles.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

that's awesome!!! the only issue is if you don't line it up right, like where the white circle isn't aimed at the light, then the readings are really messed up. like i kept getting 6 fc when i was like 4 inches from my light, but then i aimed it at the light and it read 1600 fc


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

There are several for android/google that are free... they all do lux, but in general just divide by 10 and you have foot candles (yes I realize divide by 10 isnt exact, but it is close).


----------

